# 1998 Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo repaint



## particleman (May 15, 2004)

I got this '98 Fisher some time around 2000 and it was already showing some rust and abuse, so i had it repainted by Trek. They painted it team US Postal blue. It's been 10 years and the bike was due for another repaint, so I asked David at Southwest Frameworks to repaint it. I had originally wanted to paint it Kawasaki green, but we weren't able to track down the exact paint for that color. What I did find, though, was the color code for a similar color - Lamborghini Ithaca Green. Here is the result. David did paint masks for the lettering. It was built up single speed before, and I plan on keeping it SS.


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks good as new...........nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## rmb (Feb 9, 2004)

Looks great!


----------



## catanzarite (Jul 9, 2006)

hey, that looks awesome.
I have nearly the same bike, 98 Aguila and would like to do the same with it.
Did you have to specify a certain graphic type... Was there any option for the head badge...?


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

The color is actually called Verde Ithaca.


----------



## tamen00 (Mar 10, 2004)

Looks great!!

I think the coolest part is the frame is still going and you are still riding it after 10 years - AWESOME!!


----------



## particleman (May 15, 2004)

catanzarite said:


> hey, that looks awesome.
> I have nearly the same bike, 98 Aguila and would like to do the same with it.
> Did you have to specify a certain graphic type... Was there any option for the head badge...?


We could not track down the original decals, so David had to do a custom paint mask for the lettering. I opted for no head badge, figuring the down tube and top tube lettering was plenty.

Go for it! A repainted Aquila would be awesome.


----------



## particleman (May 15, 2004)

tamen00 said:


> Looks great!!
> 
> I think the coolest part is the frame is still going and you are still riding it after 10 years - AWESOME!!


Thanks! It's been a solid bike all these years, i just had to keep it going.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

I like it a lot!! Very nice job!! I would really like to see her when she's built back up.


----------



## particleman (May 15, 2004)

*The rebuild*

As requested. Looks good as new (or better)!


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

Very nice!


----------

